# browns ?



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I haven't fished for steels in many years because I could never find a good way to eat them. I tried lots of different ways including smoking. I just read the smoking thread on here & may try that again. I love catching them & would let them go. Now I don't have the time to do the things I like, so when I do have time I fish for the table. The last few years I see more brown trout showing up, beautiful fish. Just wondered how they are on the table compared to steelies ? I trade perch fillets to a friend that takes charters to Lake Ontario for salmon & they are great eating . Just wondered how browns are?


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I prefer them to steelhead, but I DO like smoked steelhead, but Brown trout best them for grilling or broiling.


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

Where have the browns been????? I lived in Colorado for 20 years and really miss a hook up to a big brown!!!!!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

New york


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You want numbers of browns go to Lake Michigan in Wisconsin. We used to slam 4- 20 pounders in the Milwaukee harbor open water and ice fishing. If it was on fire 30-40 fish days per person


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

I sure was hoping someone may know of some round here,,,,,,,, love them brownies!!!!!!


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

I USED to catch very nice 17-26 inches in the fall at Clear Fork, but haven't for a few years.


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

IMHO the Ontario king salmon have very little flavor and prefer brown trout 10-1 over chinook. Browns are better than steel on the table but both smoke well and Browns smoke more like kings. De-boned Brown filet makes a great fried trout (salmon) patty. Pm for recipe.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Erieangler51 said:


> You want numbers of browns go to Lake Michigan in Wisconsin. We used to slam 4- 20 pounders in the Milwaukee harbor open water and ice fishing. If it was on fire 30-40 fish days per person


Nice, sounds like a blast, still got an open seat for that lol, i might have to give that a try


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Search for Milwaukee harbor brown trout on youtube......it's amazing. I also seem to recall good Brown's at 18 miles creek? Someone here may have better info for that.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

bigwalleye said:


> IMHO the Ontario king salmon have very little flavor and prefer brown trout 10-1 over chinook. Browns are better than steel on the table but both smoke well and Browns smoke more like kings. De-boned Brown filet makes a great fried trout (salmon) patty. Pm for recipe.


Good advice there but early season ONT kings might change your mind. I'd love to see a lake run brown in OH. Bonk it in a heartbeat to try it out.


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

There are a few in our rivers from P.A and N.Y stocking programs. Got this one on the Rocky in November. N.Y. Lake Erie rivers get a nice run of them now and its a short drive. Should be seeing some big browns in the next few years in Erie. Tons of food out there should eventually produce 20 pounders in Erie.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

fritoking said:


> Search for Milwaukee harbor brown trout on youtube......it's amazing. I also seem to recall good Brown's at 18 miles creek? Someone here may have better info for that.


I would love to take a trip up there but that is a long drive for not knowing where to go or what conditions to look for. Aside from the charters I see does anyone know of a reliable bait shop?

Also the YouTube videos show a lot of protected water. I assume a kayak would be fine?


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> I would love to take a trip up there but that is a long drive for not knowing where to go or what conditions to look for. Aside from the charters I see does anyone kni ow of a reliable bait shop?
> 
> Also the YouTube videos show a lot of protected water. I assume a kayak would be fine?


I would assume you could call the harbor? There has to be some one there with info.....or maybe ask the you tube guy.....couldn't hurt ?


----------

